
Amazon will buy Target in 2018, influential tech analyst Gene Munster predicts - mhb
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/02/amazon-will-buy-target-in-2018-influential-tech-analyst-gene-munster-predicts.html
======
zimpenfish
Influential, perhaps; Accurate, not that much.

e.g. His constant predictions from 2011-2015 about an Apple TV set

[https://9to5mac.com/2016/12/15/gene-munster-leaving-piper-
ja...](https://9to5mac.com/2016/12/15/gene-munster-leaving-piper-jaffray/)

